# Are you kidding me? More Hippie Hogwash!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I came across this purely by accident while checking out some coyote related web-sites. I didn't know just how cagey these critters were and thankfully, I am now enlighted. I am so enlightened, that I may have to completely change up my style of killing them. It's no wonder I am currently in a slump as far as fur in the shed goes. The comments are truely a gift. So sit back, relax and light one up, enjoy!

http://goodnature.na...s-incorporated/

They work together in a nice fuzzy community, just think of it, net-working and team building, those shifty buggers!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You'll have to work with them... Be the coyote Jim..... They'll have to want to be hunted. Oh, and BTW here !!!!! Kumbaya Kumbaya.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It really is unhealthy to walk around with your head that far up your arse.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We don't have any badgers so its back to just yote.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Never once have I seen a badger with a yote. It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers, Badgers ? We don't need no stinking badgers.......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll have to dig the old inflatable Badger out of storage, thanks JT I now have a new decoy idea!!!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Personally, I've seen coyotes follow around anything that might scare up grub, that being tractors, cattle, horse and rider. Never badgers, but I guess they probably could easily snatch a mouse away from a slow, lumbering weasel, sort of, maybe. But I wouldn't call that romping and playing, net-working, or team........sorry guys, I'm still cracking up about this. These poor misguided suburbanites slash communevationists are the same that call themselves "wolf watchers" and "earth first", "wildlands network", or "PETA". Speading their dumb ideology, weaving stupid fantasys about animals working in a socialistic society. Ahhhh. Now you see! Just as I've stated on several occassions, weirdos, hippies, and or socialists that smoke funny weeds. Spreading hate of you and I on the internet. Why, because we think for ourselves, believe in hard work for our money, believe in the 2nd amendment and choose freedom.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

JT well put!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I is funny how she says that they hunt together so often but yet all of her photos are of seperate coyotes and badgers. What a joke.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow....I've read some stupid stuff in my time but Candy needs to cut back on the hallucinogens.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Helmet_S said:


> I is funny how she says that they hunt together so often but yet all of her photos are of seperate coyotes and badgers. What a joke.


Kind of like if man evolved from apes why are there still apes eh!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wow....I've read some stupid stuff in my time but Candy needs to cut back on the hallucinogens.


She ate the wrong mushrooms Don.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

To many cartoons as a kid. No grip on realality.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No Brain, sorry Candy, I calls it like I see's it....Too bad she has internet access!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I bet she ate the ones she meant to eat....She just didn't figure on the residual stupidity.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

You summed it up when you said "Hippies" as a tshirt I used to wear says...."HIppies Stink"....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly !


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Been watching too much Animal Planet! Wonder what's next! Chicken's and Chicken Hawks team up together to catch worms!!!!


----------

